

Rate my startup: Smart way to share photos privately and within groups - johnmeester
http://yogile.com

======
zooey
I think you need to add more example where your service could be helpful.
People don't realize what problems you solve until you show them. More
examples, more customers.

------
chaosmachine
Sounds like a good idea. I've had this problem in the past (family photos I
didn't want to put on my public blog).

